# HR20/700 w/0x395: S-L-O-W user interface response AND audio dropouts



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

My apologies if there's already a thread about these sorts of issues.

My HR20/700 over the past few weeks has had issues with a ridiculously slow user interface response. When I hit GUIDE or LIST, it'll take several seconds for the DVR to respond and when I try to enter a channel number while watching a live or recorded program, it takes several seconds for each digit to show up, so it'll only catch the first and second or first and third digits and change to that channel. (However, when I do it in the guide, it works OK.) But many items are much slower -- changing channels, starting and stopping playback, and so on.

Additionally, when I'm watching recorded HD programs, I get random audio dropouts for several seconds, but oddly no pixelization. And oddly, I don't see this on SD recorded programs.

I checked the usual things, overheating and the hard drive. The system info screen is reporting an internal temperature of 120-125 degrees F, which seems to be OK from what I've read.

And I ran the following Advanced Diagnostics tests at reboot on the hard drive:

SMART short test: Passed
SMART long test: Passed
Surface test: Passed

I've tried an RBR and it doesn't seem to help. About the only thing I haven't tried yet is a reformat, and I don't really want to, for obvious reasons.

Does anyone have any ideas?

P.S. A final bit of info: The only things my DVR are plugged into are my my Samsung LCD TV (via HDMI) and my Toshiba DVD recorder (via S-Video/RCA audio).


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have two HR20's although I have only experienced what you have for a couple of brief periods. It cleared up on its own. I remember reading here to try removing it from your network and see if that speeds it up, doesn't sound like a good solution to me, but some people had success doing so. If don't know if they were able to reconnect at a later time.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Sometimes the processor appears to be starved for cycles as it is busy doing other things. There is a new update coming down over the next several weeks, and it is possible that the problem may be minimized. One thing to note, the HR20-700 is one of the snappiest units, so what you are experiencing is typically much worse with some of the other D* HD-DVRs.

Hang in there, it should get better.


----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the functionality of my HR21, but I hate hate HATE the slow as allsbay interface. I really hope a patch speeds things up someday.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DChristmann said:


> My apologies if there's already a thread about these sorts of issues.
> 
> My HR20/700 over the past few weeks has had issues with a ridiculously slow user interface response. When I hit GUIDE or LIST, it'll take several seconds for the DVR to respond and when I try to enter a channel number while watching a live or recorded program, it takes several seconds for each digit to show up, so it'll only catch the first and second or first and third digits and change to that channel. (However, when I do it in the guide, it works OK.) But many items are much slower -- changing channels, starting and stopping playback, and so on.
> 
> ...


Try using component wires on from the 20-700 to the Sammy TV? Sony TVs and Sammy TVs seem to have an aversion to the HDMI signal put out by the HRs. Just give it a try, you won't lose any PQ unless you go to 1080p. If that doesn't work, you might have a 20-700 slowly dying. Sad when that happens, but all electrical devices die after a while.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

davring said:


> I have two HR20's although I have only experienced what you have for a couple of brief periods. It cleared up on its own. I remember reading here to try removing it from your network and see if that speeds it up, doesn't sound like a good solution to me, but some people had success doing so. If don't know if they were able to reconnect at a later time.


I've read about that too, but I've never had a problem with slowness on my 20-700s and most of them are connected to my network. Altho I think that's gonna change soon. Just went thru the On Demand offerings and saw not a thing that interested me. Don't need MRV. Getting to the point that I don't see a need to network them.

Rich


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

My HR21-200 is doing it too. Actually I haven't noticed the audio dropouts like I was experiencing a couple of months ago but what I've notice is a HUGE difference in the volume levels between HD and SD channels. There always a difference but now it's even more pronounced. That and the extremely slow UI just showed up with the last update.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

Unfortunately this is a known issue. My HR22-100 has the exact problems you describe. I've had no luck fixing them. Firmware version 0x368 seemed to make it better for my box, but 0x395 unfortunately made it worse again. Here are a few threads regarding this issue.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172412

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172395

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149237

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=156109


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Try using component wires on from the 20-700 to the Sammy TV? Sony TVs and Sammy TVs seem to have an aversion to the HDMI signal put out by the HRs. Just give it a try, you won't lose any PQ unless you go to 1080p. If that doesn't work, you might have a 20-700 slowly dying. Sad when that happens, but all electrical devices die after a while.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, I tried changing over from HDMI to component today. It doesn't seem to help, nor does disconnecting it from the network.

At this point, I'm basically reduced to hoping that it's an issue with 0x395 and that it'll be fixed in the next software update.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DChristmann said:


> Yeah, I tried changing over from HDMI to component today. It doesn't seem to help, nor does disconnecting it from the network.
> 
> At this point, I'm basically reduced to hoping that it's an issue with 0x395 and that it'll be fixed in the next software update.


Hope so, for your 20-700's sake. I don't think that the next NR is going to address that tho. There's a sticky thread on this forum that discusses the next NR.

Have you tried pulling the plug on the HR and letting it sit unplugged for a while? You don't have the HDD filled up do you? That will slow down an HR noticeably. And that's normal for any HR. Pulling the plug will refresh the HR and you should see a difference in performance.

Rich


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

My HR22-100s are/were doing the same thing. I have 0x03A8 on mine. I've given up on them ever being fixed myself.

I made them at least usable by disconnecting the network. I even tried just connecting two of them directly together but after a day or two the problems returned. With no network connected at all it mostly works although once in a while when I push a button on the remote they'll just stop responding for 10-15 seconds. It freaked me out at first because if you hit 'list' it stops on a screen that says there are no recorded programs. After a few seconds I'll get the list. With the networked connected, even just between two of them, the pauses and audio/video breakups happen much more often.

I really think we just need to hope for the future. I've been dealing with these HR22s for a year and half and think right now - with the latest software - they suck even more than when I first had the displeasure of using them. Only hope I have is that the HR24 arrives and works.

Hoping for a better HR24....


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

rich584 said:


> Have you tried pulling the plug on the HR and letting it sit unplugged for a while? You don't have the HDD filled up do you? That will slow down an HR noticeably. And that's normal for any HR. Pulling the plug will refresh the HR and you should see a difference in performance.
> 
> Rich


Well, I had it unplugged for about three hours and just plugged it back in a few minutes ago, and so far, no difference in performance. Do I need it unplugged for longer?

It has about 92% free now, though a month or two ago, I had it down to about 20%.

This is rather puzzling, but I appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a bit of a workaround for the entering a channel. Try pressing <Info> or press the blue button and then enter your channel #. When my HR22 is acting up, this usual helps eliminate the channel entering frustration for me.


----------



## Tech_1438 (Jun 1, 2008)

You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash. You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen. If not pressed quick enough, either the mini guide or TV options menu will pop up. Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR.

Hope it helps, but regardless, please post if it shows any improvements in responsiveness.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DChristmann said:


> Well, I had it unplugged for about three hours and just plugged it back in a few minutes ago, and so far, no difference in performance. Do I need it unplugged for longer?


No, that's long enough.



> It has about 92% free now, though a month or two ago, I had it down to about 20%.


Well, the HDD isn't bogging down the HR. Should be working fine at 92% available.



> This is rather puzzling, but I appreciate everyone's help.


Sure is puzzling. You might just have a dying 20-700 on your hands. Do you have the Protection Plan? Is that the only HR that you have? Can't imagine the sat feeds causing your problems, it sounds like the 20-700 is the cause.

Rich


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

I've got the same problems with my hr20-700. They started with the last release.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Impala1ss said:


> I've got the same problems with my hr20-700. They started with the last release.


Huh. I've got eight of them and have no problems. Odd.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash. You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen. If not pressed quick enough, either the mini guide or TV options menu will pop up. Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR.
> 
> Hope it helps, but regardless, please post if it shows any improvements in responsiveness.


Ah, something new. What precisely does that do? In layman's terms, please. A WAG: It clears the flashdrive?

Rich


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Ah, something new. What precisely does that do? In layman's terms, please. A WAG: It clears the flashdrive?
> 
> Rich


You beat me to it. A nice nugget to remember. Reminds me of some old nintendo cheats.:lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

drpjr said:


> You beat me to it. A nice nugget to remember. Reminds me of some old nintendo cheats.:lol:


Contra's was great! Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Ah, something new. What precisely does that do? In layman's terms, please. A WAG: It clears the flashdrive?
> 
> Rich





drpjr said:


> You beat me to it. A nice nugget to remember. Reminds me of some old nintendo cheats.:lol:





> You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash


I had this option on my Sony HD receiver through the menu. It cleared the flash memory of my settings.
This "might" be how to clear the chips as with a reset everything, without clearing the drive too.
If so, it would be like clearing/resetting the BIOS with the jumper on a PC.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I had this option on my Sony HD receiver through the menu. It cleared the flash memory of my settings.
> This "might" be how to clear the chips as with a reset everything, without clearing the drive too.
> If so, it would be like clearing/resetting the BIOS with the jumper on a PC.


Must be some way to save that 20-700. Doubt if he'll be able to get another one.

Rich


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR.
> Hope it helps, but regardless, please post if it shows any improvements in responsiveness.


Is the full RBR process required to "reload" the NVRAM/Flash or will it reset on its own? Probably a dumb question but will the box function after clearing without an RBR? Just trying to get an idea of expected results before trying.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Must be some way to save that 20-700. Doubt if he'll be able to get another one.
> 
> Rich


Don't have any help for the slowness, but the audio dropouts may not be the receiver. These can be due to the signal and a problem with the Dolby.
Turning off Dolby has helped some to "get by" with the audio dropouts until DirecTV can find a cure.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Don't have any help for the slowness, but the audio dropouts may not be the receiver. These can be due to the signal and a problem with the Dolby.
> Turning off Dolby has helped some to "get by" with the audio dropouts until DirecTV can find a cure.


I just took the audio dropouts as normal for now. I was concerned with the slowness.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Tech_1438 said:


> You could also try to clear the NVRAM/Flash. You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen. If not pressed quick enough, either the mini guide or TV options menu will pop up. Once you see the "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" message, press the red reset button to reboot the HD-DVR.
> 
> Hope it helps, but regardless, please post if it shows any improvements in responsiveness.


I had to try it. Couldn't stop myself.  Everything happened as written. Don't see any changes to the 20-700, but I wasn't having problems such as the TS is posting about. Don't seem to be any adverse effects. That was fun. :lol:

Rich


----------



## MTShipp (Mar 8, 2010)

Both of my HR23-700 (0x395) units experience this same problem of occasional pixelation, audio dropouts and very slow response. When I first got the units in the beginning of January when I signed up, this was not a problem. This seems to be a recent thing after the 0x395 update the end of January.

One unit HDMI (94% free) and the other one is using Component hookup (87% free). Signal tests show high 90's.

Rebooting does not help.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Impala1ss said:


> I've got the same problems with my hr20-700. They started with the last release.


Same here.



rich584 said:
 

> I just took the audio dropouts as normal for now. I was concerned with the slowness.
> 
> Rich


The audio drop outs/stuttering is NOT normal and should not be happening.

I have had the exact same setup on my HR20-700 for 3 or 4 years now and just recently started having the problems the OP is reporting. Occasionally, over the years, I have experience slow responses from the box and those always seem to come and go with a software upgrade. I have done a couple of red button resets and power resets.

I don't believe it is the hardware that is causing this issue, because too many people have reported the same symptoms in a short period of time.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Kapeman said:


> The audio drop outs/stuttering is NOT normal and should not be happening.


If you check my post, I added "for now" for a reason. Apparently the broadcasters and D*'s encoders are having difficulty with each other and I think that is causing the A/V dropouts and the stuttering (altho I get no stuttering). Once they get everything straightened out, the A/V dropouts should stop and, in the NYC Metro area, they pretty much have. I didn't think that anyone on the forum could do anything about the A/V dropouts and I still don't. So, for now, if you live in certain parts of the country, you're gonna get A/V dropouts and stuttering. And, sadly, for now, that's "normal".



> I don't believe it is the hardware that is causing this issue, because too many people have reported the same symptoms in a short period of time.


I think the A/V dropouts coincided with an NR and the digital switchover. If we had not had that NR at that particular time, I don't think we'd be blaming the software. And it's not the hardware of the HRs. It's beyond that and until everyone gets straightened out, folks in some parts of the country will just have to suffer.

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> If you check my post, I added "for now" for a reason. Apparently the broadcasters and D*'s encoders are having difficulty with each other and I think that is causing the A/V dropouts and the stuttering (altho I get no stuttering). Once they get everything straightened out, the A/V dropouts should stop and, in the NYC Metro area, they pretty much have. I didn't think that anyone on the forum could do anything about the A/V dropouts and I still don't. So, for now, if you live in certain parts of the country, you're gonna get A/V dropouts and stuttering. And, sadly, for now, that's "normal".
> 
> I think the A/V dropouts coincided with an NR and the digital switchover. If we had not had that NR at that particular time, I don't think we'd be blaming the software. And it's not the hardware of the HRs. It's beyond that and until everyone gets straightened out, folks in some parts of the country will just have to suffer.
> 
> Rich


We've got over 500 posts here about them: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167900


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

rich584 said:


> I think the A/V dropouts coincided with an NR and the digital switchover. If we had not had that NR at that particular time, I don't think we'd be blaming the software. And it's not the hardware of the HRs. It's beyond that and until everyone gets straightened out, folks in some parts of the country will just have to suffer.
> 
> Rich


When I mentioned the hardware, I was referring to the slow response issue and stuttering of playback on some recordings.

You may be correct about the audio issue, I have no information about the New York market.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Kapeman said:


> When I mentioned the hardware, I was referring to the slow response issue and stuttering of playback on some recordings.
> 
> You may be correct about the audio issue, I have no information about the New York market.


Since the NYC locals got cleared up I haven't really followed what was happening in the rest of the country. In the beginning, I was absolutely convinced that the NR caused the A/V dropouts, but I only see people from other parts of the country mentioning them now. And I only read the posts concerning the dropouts occasionally. But I was wrong to blame the NR and am now convinced that it was, indeed, coincidental. When it comes to the "why" of it, I don't know anymore than I've read and, since I don't get them now, I'm assuming that the NYC affiliates got their stuff together and fixed the problem. Can't blame D* for everything.

I'll say this about the slowness: I don't see it and I do know what it looks like. Just load an eSATA up to about 20% Available and any HR will bog down. But that's not what you're talking about. I have twelve HRs, eight of which are 20-700s and they are noticeably faster than my three 21-700s and my 21-200, but I think that's normal too. I don't find the 21s too slow enough to complain about, just slower than the 20-700s. Which, I think, is to be expected.

Rich


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Same problem on my HR20-700. Over the last month its been getting slower and slower! Scrolling thru the channels list in the guide moves at 1/2 the rate it used to  the good news is its not as noisy as it was before... or maybe I've just gotten used to its constant grinding sounds 

I noticed it downloaded an update last night and rebooted, so maybe that fixed it, I'll know more tonight after I get home from work to play with it.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Just an update: its almost back to its former self in regards to speed so the update seems to have helped.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

JMII said:


> Just an update: its almost back to its former self in regards to speed so the update seems to have helped.


That's somewhat encouraging. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I'll see similar or better results.

The NR before 0x368 (don't remember the number) was horribly slow for me, 0x368 was not too annoying speed-wise for me. 0x395 made it worse again. I'd be happy to go back to "not too annoying" again.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

JMII said:


> Just an update: its almost back to its former self in regards to speed so the update seems to have helped.


I have seen similar performance as well. Not back to 100%, but better than the previous NR.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

having the sme problem with audio drops and bad freezes...makes some shows unwatchable. Want to make sure its not software issue b4 giving up on the ole hr20...very sentimental, as it saw santa...


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, no improvements after all the suggestions.

I see that there's been an update to 0x3a8, and well, there doesn't seem to be any improvements there.

I'm inclined to have it do a reformat and start over.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DChristmann said:


> Well, no improvements after all the suggestions.
> 
> I see that there's been an update to 0x3a8, and well, there doesn't seem to be any improvements there.
> 
> I'm inclined to have it do a reformat and start over.


I doubt that will do much. Do you have these only on recordings and not live?


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt that will do much. Do you have these only on recordings and not live?


Actually, now that I think about it, the audio dropouts have stopped.

But the DVR's interface is still slower than molasses in February.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DChristmann said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, the audio dropouts have stopped.
> 
> But the DVR's interface is still slower than molasses in February.


Looking back at your first post and this being a HR20-700, which I have two of, it's kind of hard to guess what is going on. The HR21/22/23s have less power and are slower, but while I wouldn't call my HR20 a rocket ship, be it Feb or Aug, the molasses runs pretty freely here on mine. :shrug:


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> Looking back at your first post and this being a HR20-700, which I have two of, it's kind of hard to guess what is going on. The HR21/22/23s have less power and are slower, but while I wouldn't call my HR20 a rocket ship, be it Feb or Aug, the molasses runs pretty freely here on mine. :shrug:


Yeah, it's pretty mystifying to me. I've checked for all the usual problems and no dice.


----------



## mlh422 (Dec 19, 2006)

I too have been living with general sluggishness now for many months. It's more than just annoying...it's really quite a nuisance. For example, without seeing immediate feedback to # entires, I wind up keying in the wrong channel #s, e.g., I want 501 but wind up enterring 5501, etc.

Hey...I'm entitled....the box is several years old now, and I don't need the OTA capabilities...should I just call D*TV and ask them to send a replacement? If so, what should I "hope" for in terms of model?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mlh422 said:


> I too have been living with general sluggishness now for many months. It's more than just annoying...it's really quite a nuisance. For example, without seeing immediate feedback to # entires, I wind up keying in the wrong channel #s, e.g., I want 501 but wind up enterring 5501, etc.
> 
> Hey...I'm entitled....the box is several years old now, and I don't need the OTA capabilities...should I just call D*TV and ask them to send a replacement? If so, what should I "hope" for in terms of model?


I realize that folks having problems don't want to hear that another person isn't having those same problems, but I've gotta say that each of my eight 20-700s is as quick as it ever was and I don't see any sluggishness at all.

Now to your problem and answers to your questions: Your issues with sluggishness might be nothing more than the internal hard drive not operating as it should due to it's age. I have relatively new, large HDDs either internally or externally (depending on whether they are owned or not) and that probably accounts for me not having the same problems you have.

To find out, you might want to purchase an eSATA setup from someplace that you can easily return it to and try that on the 20-700 and see if that clears up the sluggishness. All the rest of the fixes you'll find on the forum won't help you much if your problem lies in the old internal hard drive.

If you do feel the need to replace it, you won't be able to pick a particular model unless you want to got to Solid Signal and get a 24 from them. Anything you get as a replacement from D* is probably gonna have some problems. You might get lucky and get a replacement that actually works, but I kinda shy away from doing that myself.

I hate to see a good solid HR like the 20-700 cast aside without trying to fix the problem. I'd really advise trying the eSATA route.

Rich


----------

